# Darn Computer locks up



## Beer Belly (Apr 29, 2013)

For the past few days, whenever I visit the site and click on a post, my computer locks and I can't get off the post I was reading. I end up having to go off line to start over again.....and get locked into the next post I click on to read.....then repeat to get out. This only happens on the Hearth, all other sites are fine.....any clue ???


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you have any strange security settings? Is Javascript on?

Have you been a bad boy?


Do you know how to delete the hearth.com cookie and flush your browser cache?


----------



## ScotO (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm having the same problems......with my PC, laptop and even my phone......
Maybe I was a bad boy?  
I have to double and triple-click on links to open them, seems like everything I click on takes me back to the forum homepage.  Computer is acting like its on 64k dial-up.  Very very slow (sometimes 3 or 4 minutes to open up a post).  All other sites are fine, its just hearth.com.  Are you throttling access from my IP address, Craig??


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Not me....but the forum contains certain "disciplinary" automatic actions, where if a person gets a certain number of warnings they get sorta spanked...


----------



## ScotO (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't received any warnings, so maybe the server is goofing up??


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Weird - you two are the only ones reporting it so far....let me look around for errors...


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 29, 2013)

I had some issues last week while using Internet Explorer . . . I couldn't use the back arrow. Not an issue with Firefox.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been a good boy.....but I wouldn't mind a spanking now and then. I have cleaned and cleared all cookies and such, and still have this issue....although, not all the time, but at least 90% of the time.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmmmmm........I will try a couple things.
Have you tried another computer? Another browser?


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 30, 2013)

I tried a different computer....same problem....maybe it's the browser (Internet Explorer)


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 30, 2013)

I think my issues are on my end . . . now Facebook posts are not showing any pics.


----------



## Jags (Apr 30, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I tried a different computer....same problem....maybe it's the browser (Internet Explorer)


 
Try running IE with compatibility mode flipped (if "on" - turn "off" or visa versa)


----------



## ScotO (May 1, 2013)

The thing that confuses me is I'm having the same problem on my laptop, PC, and smartphone.  Even when I use tapatalk instead of the phones browser, it takes constant refreshing and reloading to get the posts to open up.......

Baffled......


----------



## Delta-T (May 1, 2013)

i think yous are being targeted by North Korean cyber attack. Have no fear...I shall get them with my counter cyber attack...they will be inundated with pop ups of Olivia Newton-John's "lets get physical" video.


----------



## webbie (May 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> The thing that confuses me is I'm having the same problem on my laptop, PC, and smartphone. Even when I use tapatalk instead of the phones browser, it takes constant refreshing and reloading to get the posts to open up.......
> 
> Baffled......


 
I am going to try turning an add-on off (it shows the number of posts waiting in the forum tabs, etc) - tell me if it makes a difference.


----------



## webbie (May 2, 2013)

Any of you "locked up" folks notice an improvement since I turned that thing off last night?


----------



## ScotO (May 3, 2013)

Not really, Craig.  Takes me multiple attempts to open a thread or reply, getting into my convo's is even harder.....I could see it being a problem on my end if it wasn't on both my computers AND my smartphone (both browser AND Tapatalk).

Baffled.


----------



## Jags (May 3, 2013)

Scotty - on your desktop machines, when it is trying to load the page, down in the very left corner of the screen does it say "www.hearth.com/blahblahblabh"?  Or does the screen just stop reacting?


----------



## webbie (May 3, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Not really, Craig. Takes me multiple attempts to open a thread or reply, getting into my convo's is even harder.....I could see it being a problem on my end if it wasn't on both my computers AND my smartphone (both browser AND Tapatalk).
> 
> Baffled.


 
Are there problems when using it in other networks other than your house?

Strange......


----------



## firebroad (May 3, 2013)

You think you go problems, try doing this with dial-up.


----------



## Jags (May 3, 2013)

webbie said:


> Are there problems when using it in other networks other than your house?
> 
> Strange......


 
Well...his smart phone and tapatalk should be completely separate from his home connection.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 3, 2013)

Jags said:


> Well...his smart phone and tapatalk should be completely separate from his home connection.


 
Those three warning points he has follow him around though.


----------



## Jags (May 3, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Those three warning points he has follow him around though.


 
I see it following his signon, but would that have an effect on his actual connection?  At first blush, I wouldn't think so.


----------



## ScotO (May 3, 2013)

So, I have three warning points?  Never was aware of that.  Maybe that's why it's so difficult for me to navigate.  How come I was never given a formal warning?

If it bothers you guys that much in regards to what I do and say, I won't bother hanging out here anymore. 
I ain't gonna waste half an hour trying to get in to a thread or two to talk or share information, or whatever......sorry if I offended anyone.  But I can't change my beliefs or who I am......for anybody.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 3, 2013)

I do





Jags said:


> I see it following his signon, but would that have an effect on his actual connection? At first blush, I wouldn't think so.


 
I don't know what they affect. I just mentioned them since Craig did early in the thread as a possible cause and I looked at his profile after that.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 3, 2013)

I had a strange problem but no lock up. Suddenly I could not post. Computer would time out. Try again. Finally went off Firefox and went to IE. No problem. After about 10 minutes I went back to Firefox. One thread posted, I think, 4 times. So that says even with the time out they finally posted. I just deleted the posts and went on. No problem since.


----------



## Defiant (May 3, 2013)

You did not ban Scotty? I certainly hope not


----------



## Beer Belly (May 3, 2013)

webbie said:


> Any of you "locked up" folks notice an improvement since I turned that thing off last night?


Has been good all day


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2013)

Defiant said:


> You did not ban Scotty? I certainly hope not


 
There is a warning points system on the forums and none of us track it very well...... So mods just put on a "point" or two. If the points add up, the system throws errors.

Nothing happens until they add-up. These are 100% at the discretion of the moderators. They also expire if you are good boys and girls

Yeah, if you think that's bad, water boarding is worse! Much worse! 

There are actually relatively few assigned....so it's like like we throw them out with abandon. 
I'm going to guess that anyone can look at their profile page and see if they've gotten any warning?? Let me try giving myself one and see...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 4, 2013)

So Craig, have you been warned?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 4, 2013)

I did look on my profile page but nothing shows. Not really sure where it would show.

Craig, I will say that Scott is a well-liked member on this forum and he also has some excellent knowledge that he is able to pass on to others, especially in the Wood Shed. I would really like to see those points deleted so he can get back to posting. We need good people on here. Maybe it is the Ash Can that needs to be canned?


----------



## Defiant (May 4, 2013)

Where would it be located on profile page?


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Where would it be located on profile page?


 
I could not warm myself or the mods, so warned beer even though he was good boy...see the warnings tab?


----------



## Defiant (May 4, 2013)

Yes, thanks.
I checked out SO's profile page and he has no warnings

Could it be something on his end?


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Yes, thanks.
> I checked out SO's profile page and he has no warnings
> 
> Could it be something on his end?


 
I think only he and other mods can see them....do you want me to give you some so you can see them?

This is like the students asking the teacher to carefully inspect the paddle......


----------



## ScotO (May 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that only the moderators can see the warnings tab, Craig.......can't see any on my end (after 10 minutes of trying to open my own profile up).


----------



## BrotherBart (May 4, 2013)

Should see them if ya click on the avitar.


----------



## Defiant (May 4, 2013)

webbie said:


> .do you want me to give you some so you can see them?


No, I believe you, I have been good lately


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 4, 2013)

webbie said:


> I think only he and other mods can see them....do you want me to give you some so you can see them?
> 
> This is like the students asking the teacher to carefully inspect the paddle......


 


Ya, can I check out that new razor strap now? No need to see warnings though. I will appreciate if you would strongly consider my earlier post Craig. I like the old saw about, OK, get mad. Now get over it. Now lets get on with the program. Just because any hard feelings were created at the time does not mean this has to continue. It is done; over. Now let's move on.


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2013)

Ah, maybe only the bosses see them......

Sorry about that......heck if I know how this software works.
I thought it did inform about warnings though....will give myself some on my test accts and see what happens.


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2013)

Yeah - can't see the warning I gave my other account. 
I will discuss with mods....we can make the warnings start a conversation, but I suspect the mods don't want to chat about each and every one.....


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2013)

As mentioned, we mods are gonna talk this over. The software has "features" that we may want to turn off - not to say we won't have warnings, but perhaps they will add up to a 1- 3 day ban or something like that rather than slow torture!

Sorry about that. Up until now, we only used that "feature" on someone we wanted to get rid of, and none of you meet that criteria....


----------



## Gary_602z (May 4, 2013)

I voted for Obama,I really really did! Will that keep me off the Bad Boys list?

Gary


----------



## ScotO (May 4, 2013)

Well whatever you did, it's fixed.  Thank you!

I'll try to be a 'good' boy from now on.....


----------



## BrotherBart (May 4, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'll try to be a 'good' boy from now on.....


 
Good luck with that.


----------



## ScotO (May 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Good luck with that.


I should have emphasized the word _*TRY*_.....


----------



## webbie (May 4, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> I voted for Obama,I really really did! Will that keep me off the Bad Boys list?
> 
> Gary


You WISH you could be bad enuf to get spanked...but it ain't gonna happen unless you "go overkill". Like Massive Overkill.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 5, 2013)

I would like to pubicly thank Craig and the moderators for getting this all straightened up and it did not take a long time to do it either. Hopefully all will learn from this and good luck to all in the future.


----------



## ScotO (May 5, 2013)

Hey, we may not always see eye to eye, but we all have a passion for woodburning.  Lots of good guys on here, I'm glad to be a part of the family......even if I'm the 'bad apple' sometimes......


----------



## Defiant (May 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> .even if I'm the 'bad apple' sometimes......


Still trying to figure out what you didtoo many likes?


----------



## ScotO (May 5, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Still trying to figure out what you didtoo many likes?


No, I think I may have been a bit "abrasive" on a post or two......or three.....or forty.......


----------



## Defiant (May 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> No, I think I may have been a bit "abrasive" on a post or two......or three.....or forty.......


Just telling it what/how you feel. Glad your back er you never left? Well back at Overkill force


----------



## webbie (May 5, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Still trying to figure out what you didtoo many likes?


 
Over-kill both ways!


----------



## webbie (May 5, 2013)

Hah Ha - let me hazard a guess, SO. That's not the first punishment you have received in your life?


----------

